# July 4th



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Have a Happy and fun July 4th week-end--- Here's to Ya and the RED-WHITE AND BLUE *


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

A great weekend to you Skip. Everyone be safe and have fun.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Skip. Same to you and all.

We're having a fun shoot and barbeque at my place tomorrow in celebration of freedom and in honor of those that sacrificed everything for us.

Black raspberry milkshakes on the agenda, tool. Adult beverages after the shoot.

Weather is forecast perfect.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy 4th Skip and to everyone here at PredatorTalk !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope you all have a safe and Happy Independence day ! :beerchug:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Independence day...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i hope every one has a very safe and a very very happy

INDEPENDENCE DAY

so many have fought and died for our right to be and to stay free

so dont forget them when your raising a cold one

do the right thing and toast them all


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Skip, that's the right idea.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Independence Day everyone! Im out in NV visiting my brother who is stationed at NAS Fallon, the current home of Top Gun. I feel it is a very fitting place to be for the 4th!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great pictures Indi..........


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks!

I don't know how you desert boys do it. This place is like an OVEN.

But BEAUTIFUL! God Bless America!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But it's a dry heat !

These are abnormally high temps for us. A day here and there of these temps is normal but this is crazy. Imagine it with high humidity!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I know it's a dry heat Don but anything above 100 is just plain old frickin hot............ :hot: :hot: :hot:


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I grew up on the chesapeake bay where it was 90 and 90-100 percent humidity. It was AWFUL. Also spent alot of time in central GA....ouch


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I took down my small flag today and hung my Dads { WWII VET } Flag that was given to me at his Burial in 1980--If he was still here with us He would have been 100 years old May 24th of this year. So proud of Him---I'll take it down Monday and replace it with a New 4' by 6' and put it away again till next year---------------Enjoy our Freedom and country Hoo Rah!!!!!!!!! Semper Fi*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Have a very Happy and safe 4th everyone.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Never forget the reason for today!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Skip and all the other veterans here on PT and across this great Country, thank you for your service and doing what it takes to keep the above document at it's rightful place in our Country's history.

atriot: atriot: atriot: atriot: atriot: atriot: atriot: atriot:​


----------

